# Goat pyrography



## Rosco10 (Jul 7, 2016)

new goat wood burning


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow, very nice. That is an adorable photo


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Awh, how cute!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Spring Creek Boers (Dec 26, 2018)

Awww cute!


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

You're very talented, that's beautiful!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

What is the process of wood burning?


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> What is the process of wood burning?


Using a hot iron, similar to a soldering iron, to scorch wood instead of just drawing on the wood. Wood burning tools have a multitude of tips to use for different line widths and shading techniques.


----------



## PetLover (Apr 26, 2019)

Wonderful!!!!!!!!Good Job!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------

